# coastal Georgia duck hunting



## outdooradventures44 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello Quake Heads, Its been a few years since the boys and I have done any duck hunting and I was wondering how the duck hunting is along the Georgia Coast. I am very familiar with The Tybee area and marshes around tybee and little tybee. Any decent waterfowling down that way

Thanks


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 15, 2012)

Ill just let this be...


----------



## rdnckrbby (Aug 15, 2012)

If its cold it's great, if it's not stay home!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 16, 2012)

Its great.  In fact, I am thinking of taking off next week and going.


----------



## Golden BB (Aug 16, 2012)

Its world class, yall should try it.


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 16, 2012)

Y'all don't get your feelings hurt when they do, now.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 16, 2012)

*X2x2x2*



rdnckrbby said:


> If its cold it's great, if it's not stay home!


 It aint no beaver pond hunt and its just like ownin a cat. It can be real good and it can be real bad. most of the time its real bad. but when its goood its great if you dont mind mergansers and mr buffy. Oh dont forget to bring allot of money if you bring your puppy dog , cause you will make a trip to the vet. Oyster beds are real sharp and those dog pads are easy to cut. Dont forget the sharks and the salt water gators. Dont try to wade cause we have puff mud and it will not hold your weight. Saw grass is sharp to. Good Luck and dont forget to flush you motor and was your trailer.


----------



## Dupree (Aug 16, 2012)

You forgot about how fast a gun starts rusting. Saltwater is rough on a shotgun.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 16, 2012)

killer elite said:


> It aint no beaver pond hunt and its just like ownin a cat. It can be real good and it can be real bad. most of the time its real bad. but when its goood its great if you dont mind mergansers and mr buffy. Oh dont forget to bring allot of money if you bring your puppy dog , cause you will make a trip to the vet. Oyster beds are real sharp and those dog pads are easy to cut. Dont forget the sharks and the salt water gators. Dont try to wade cause we have puff mud and it will not hold your weight. Saw grass is sharp to. Good Luck and dont forget to flush you motor and was your trailer.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 16, 2012)

*Thats why I oil*



4x4powerstrokesd said:


> You forgot about how fast a gun starts rusting. Saltwater is rough on a shotgun.


and oil and oil and oil and wipe and oil some more.


----------



## outdooradventures44 (Aug 16, 2012)

Dang,
Tough Bunch here. Guess we will head back to my buddys on the river in Mississippi or go sit in my other buddies pit blind in Fairoaks Ark.  Seems I get a much better reception at either place. Just thought Id ask.  I know when the season is. I also lived in Ft Lauderdale for 5 years fishing and diving the waters of s florida and the keys out of my 19' sea pro so I know what salt water can do to ANYTHING it comes in contact with

Later Friends


----------



## rdnckrbby (Aug 16, 2012)

PM me when the season gets closer, I've got a couple spots that produce.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 16, 2012)

*Dont take it that way*



outdooradventures44 said:


> Dang,
> Tough Bunch here. Guess we will head back to my buddys on the river in Mississippi or go sit in my other buddies pit blind in Fairoaks Ark.  Seems I get a much better reception at either place. Just thought Id ask.  I know when the season is. I also lived in Ft Lauderdale for 5 years fishing and diving the waters of s florida and the keys out of my 19' sea pro so I know what salt water can do to ANYTHING it comes in contact with
> 
> Later Friends


it is tuff hunting and if you go we can sure get you set up. Last season we sat out and listened to the whale warnings.  You just gota understand you might get up and go to the ramp and find you got 4 to 5the foot seas. Im frm Mississippi and you areno where close on the worst day there to how bad it can be.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 16, 2012)

outdooradventures44 said:


> Dang,
> Tough Bunch here. Guess we will head back to my buddys on the river in Mississippi or go sit in my other buddies pit blind in Fairoaks Ark.  Seems I get a much better reception at either place. Just thought Id ask.  I know when the season is. I also lived in Ft Lauderdale for 5 years fishing and diving the waters of s florida and the keys out of my 19' sea pro so I know what salt water can do to ANYTHING it comes in contact with
> 
> Later Friends


Seriously, if I had those places to go for FREE I wouldn't be worrying about Georgia anyway!!!! Good luck to you though man. Don't think everyone is bashing you, I am just pretty sure it is how it was posted.


----------



## wray912 (Aug 16, 2012)

I wouldnt bother huntin here anyway with the places you got...ark and miss is easy its to hard to hunt in ga for most


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 16, 2012)

*you can shoot me a pm to*

I will take you hunting and  will give you some spots.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 16, 2012)

If you want to hunt the coast, it is different than most anywhere else you hunt. What looks like a solid patch of ground is nothing but bottomless muck laced with oyster beds that rip through waders and legs or hands.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 17, 2012)

creekrocket said:


> Y'all don't get your feelings hurt when they do, now.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 20, 2012)

*We taught you well.*



emusmacker said:


> If you want to hunt the coast, it is different than most anywhere else you hunt. What looks like a solid patch of ground is nothing but bottomless muck laced with oyster beds that rip through waders and legs or hands.


 Aint no beaver pond and nobody is trying to protect a spot cause there are plenty. But its tuff hunting and you can get in trouble allot faster than you know . The U.S. Coast Guard does not have to rescue your dog.


----------



## imac985 (Aug 22, 2012)

killer elite said:


> Aint no beaver pond and nobody is trying to protect a spot cause there are plenty. But its tuff hunting and you can get in trouble allot faster than you know . The U.S. Coast Guard does not have to rescue your dog.



thats why i bought a wet suit and some flippers for this season james..... leave the dog at home ima be retrieving this winter


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 22, 2012)

*r u back*



imac985 said:


> thats why i bought a wet suit and some flippers for this season james..... leave the dog at home ima be retrieving this winter



I need a cajun for a retreiver /lol/lol/lol/


----------



## imac985 (Aug 22, 2012)

killer elite said:


> I need a cajun for a retreiver /lol/lol/lol/



hahahaha only the best  nope, be back at the beginning of the month! ill have to come swing by when i get back


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 22, 2012)

Georgia Duck Hunting can be this....





OR This...





But most of the time, its this.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 22, 2012)

lol


----------

